# ex gf problem



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi my ex has recently broke up with me i started to behave like a dick i never realised i changed. I stopped her from doing certain things like not going clubbing etc an she was on holiday an i was paranoid as i know guys mess about on holidays an we argued big arguement an she says she does not want a bf she wants to have fun an be single she met some guys there i got jealouse.

Basically i have been going out with her for 2 years an i known her for 3 years we made it official we broke up an i just want her back i lost my pride as i chased her too much an she just pushes me back saying she does not want a bf just to have fun an be single an i just want her back cause i know i was in the wrong but she does not want me but she loves me an she lost it to me but wants to be mates an yesterday she suggested **** buddies what do i do ? I get so jealouse easily an she puts status about other guys an i know she still loves me but shes being an independant women she wants to be her own girl.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

KILL HER

sorry let me read your post now


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

basically she don't mind banging u here and there if nothing better comes up ... but she don't wanna commit because shes enjoying all the new d1ck she getting ... harsh but true


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

ok now ive skimmed your post.....

cut ties and back off, you still want to be in a relationship with her and you will only blur the lines between a shag and a partner

plus what does it matter what she does now, you are no longer with her

been there done that and speaking from experience, cut your losses and move on


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Get on a massive course of steroids which includes tren, get huge and shredded, start smashing her mates and the [email protected] will want you back in no time, if she doesn't you will be bigger and every guy she puts a status up about smash his head in.

Truth be told mate, she sounds like she is getting smashed sideways at the moment so do you really want a gf like that, plenty more fish in the sea, find a nice girl, no one who is getting smashed by a different random every weekend.

Good luck fella


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Tbh you don't sound mature enough to be in any sort of decent relationship! Got no time whatsoever for jealous bf, been on the receiving end of far too many snotty looks when I've said hello to a girl I know in a bar or whatever!

Become a man worth being with and this girl or maybe even someone better will come along!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

everyones been there before. Never got a bird back by acting like a mug but its funny how quickly they change their mind when they hear about you moving on. You know you won't read any of these comments anyway you just want someone to say 'ahh keep trying'


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

You cant force a woman to get back with you mate as hard as it might be to come to terms with the more you nag her chase her etc the more likely she is to just get royally ****ed off with you, believe me im talking from experience.

And the whole **** buddies thing, no just no causes way too many problems feelings will inevitably get in the way etc etc etc again im speaking from experience here it WILL all end in tears because you will be exactly that (a **** buddy) to her but you will get it into your head that there is a chance you could get back together, not worth it.

Like i said i know its hard, its **** and it will kill you seeing her with other blokes but sometimes you just gotta accept it, the exact same thing happened to me and after all that i realised what my mum said to me all the time "time heals" and it really does, just enjoy your life go out get ****faced do whatever just dont sit around and mope about it, its the worst thing you could do.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry to say it but you messed up bad, she aint interested long term but seems she is trying not to p you off, so it's best to walk away before you do something stupid/regret


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sams said:


> Get on a massive course of steroids which includes tren, get huge and shredded, start smashing her mates and the [email protected] will want you back in no time, if she doesn't you will be bigger and every guy she puts a status up about smash his head in.
> 
> Truth be told mate, she sounds like she is getting smashed sideways at the moment so do you really want a gf like that, plenty more fish in the sea, find a nice girl, no one who is getting smashed by a different random every weekend.
> 
> Good luck fella


i like you


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Or you could just put your own facebook status up with a fake pic of a chick with massive tits.

See if she takes the bate then tell her her fanny stinks if she wants to get back together.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cut all ties and forget about her.

Anything other than this will just prolong the heart ache.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I feel for you mate but basically she is playing you for a mug.

You cant be fk buddies if you have genuine feelings for the girl cos everytime you sleep together you will think your back in there and then next minute someone else will be banging her and that will destroy you.

Yeah you might have fked it but to be honest if she does a runner just cos you a little possesive and she is saying that she doesn't want a proper BF then you were never gonna keep her anyway, she would've or already is cheating on you with another lad.

Hate to say it but she is a no good slut and you are better off without.

You could always revenge fk her and video it, spread it about and let everyone now what she's like :wink:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

picsornoexgf


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

ryan2 said:


> Hi my ex has recently broke up with me i started to behave like a dick i never realised i changed. I stopped her from doing certain things like not going clubbing etc an she was on holiday an i was paranoid as i know guys mess about on holidays an we argued big arguement an she says she does not want a bf she wants to have fun an be single she met some guys there i got jealouse.
> 
> Basically i have been going out with her for 2 years an i known her for 3 years we made it official we broke up an i just want her back i lost my pride as i chased her too much an she just pushes me back saying she does not want a bf just to have fun an be single an i just want her back cause i know i was in the wrong but she does not want me but she loves me an she lost it to me but wants to be mates an yesterday *she suggested **** buddies what do i do *? I get so jealouse easily an she puts status about other guys an i know she still loves me but shes being an independant women she wants to be her own girl.


Hi Son,

Now settle down take a seat and listen good you hear.

Women, there a strange creature, as are we as men. We anger easily, we can be jealous over simple sily things but that how we are created.

Now your woman has decided she wants to be free for her younger life so that she can go about doing what she wants without having to seek your acceptance first.

I say fair play to her, she is offering you sex on tap basically an open RELATIONSHIP which is what you want isnt it, her in your life, the only diffrence being she isnt entirely "yours" which she never was anyway. never the less I feel the best advice a man like me could give to a weak human such as yourself is, take the offer of free sex. Bang the bitch on the regular and try to move on with you fast passing life.

If she wants to be free let her go, if she comes back shes an idiot, but she loves you. If she doesnt shes smart and decided you retard behaviour wasnt for her.

Last word of the day, we as men reaslise the wrong we have done when we lose something because of it.

We say we will change, truth is, we wont.

Man up! Cvnt.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MFM said:


> Or you could just put your own facebook status up with a fake pic of a chick with massive tits.
> 
> See if she takes the bate then tell her her fanny stinks if she wants to get back together.


I like a day old unwashed fanny, the smell turns me on


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if you were a dick towards her, then fair play to her for going out and getting some cock


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

ryan2 said:


> Hi my ex has recently broke up with me i started to behave like a dick i never realised i changed. I stopped her from doing certain things like not going clubbing etc an she was on holiday an i was paranoid as i know guys mess about on holidays an we argued big arguement an she says she does not want a bf she wants to have fun an be single she met some guys there i got jealouse.
> 
> Basically i have been going out with her for 2 years an i known her for 3 years we made it official we broke up an i just want her back i lost my pride as i chased her too much an she just pushes me back saying she does not want a bf just to have fun an be single an i just want her back cause i know i was in the wrong but she does not want me but she loves me an she lost it to me but wants to be mates an yesterday she suggested **** buddies what do i do ? I get so jealouse easily an she puts status about other guys an i know she still loves me but shes being an independant women she wants to be her own girl.


You're insecurity pushed her away, no way will you be able to handle fookbuddies at all.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> picsornoexgf


in like a G


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

Be all romantic like in the movies and throw little pebbles at her window in the night, then when she opens her window to see who it is absolutely ****ing plow some fat tart in front of her and yell 'YOU COULDA HAD ALLLL 'DIS!' and mention your getting a kebab on the way home.

Bonus points if you eat a kebab with garlic sauce off the whales back while plowing her.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ryan2 said:


> Hi my ex has recently broke up with me i started to behave like a dick i never realised i changed. I stopped her from doing certain things like not going clubbing etc an she was on holiday an i was paranoid as i know guys mess about on holidays an we argued big arguement an she says she does not want a bf she wants to have fun an be single she met some guys there i got jealouse.
> 
> Basically i have been going out with her for 2 years an i known her for 3 years we made it official we broke up an i just want her back i lost my pride as i chased her too much an she just pushes me back saying she does not want a bf just to have fun an be single an i just want her back cause i know i was in the wrong but she does not want me but she loves me an she lost it to me but wants to be mates an yesterday she suggested **** buddies what do i do ? I get so jealouse easily an she puts status about other guys an i know she still loves me but shes being an independant women she wants to be her own girl.


she iz wiv me now cuz init, back da fcuk up or youl be bear grills blud

wagwan

regards, good luck

john


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

whats her name mate ill look her up on face book?, sounds easy


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Theres one key point missing from all this. How hot is she?


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

My advice was by far the best.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

If i was you mate id go out get smashed and turn up at her mums house early hours with your top off shouting abuse through the letterbox

Woman love that sh!t

You will be back in there no time... trust me

Let us know how it goes for you wont you

srs x


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> My advice was by far the best.


nah my very first post was and generally is the best advice


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

come to think of it would u even still wanna bang her?

probably end up stirring some over fellas porridge


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> nah my very first post was and generally is the best advice


"Kill Her" whilst been GREAT advice, you did rep my comment so, I belive mine to be the best. yours coming a close 2nd.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Big ape said:


> come to think of it would u even still wanna bang her?
> 
> probably end up stirring some over fellas porridge


Stir it like a sexy stiring stick, yeaaahhh


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

Bin her off pal, she really is not worth it. she is a head **** pal its not all your fault even though you think it is.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

walk away, you were a control freak and she decided that she was the boss and was gonna do what she wanted, she'll only be pumping you when she cant get anything else, learn your lesson this time and realise that trust is the major thing if its a relationship you want and not just a pump


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

NFS said:


> Bin her off pal, she really is not worth it. she is a head **** pal its not all your fault even though you think it is.


it probably is hes fault though, he tried to control her life


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ryan2 said:


> Hi my ex has recently broke up with me i started to behave like a dick i never realised i changed. I stopped her from doing certain things like not going clubbing etc an she was on holiday an i was paranoid as i know guys mess about on holidays an we argued big arguement an she says she does not want a bf she wants to have fun an be single she met some guys there i got jealouse.
> 
> Basically i have been going out with her for 2 years an i known her for 3 years we made it official we broke up an i just want her back i lost my pride as i chased her too much an she just pushes me back saying she does not want a bf just to have fun an be single an i just want her back cause i know i was in the wrong but she does not want me but she loves me an she lost it to me but wants to be mates an yesterday she suggested **** buddies what do i do ? I get so jealouse easily an she puts status about other guys an i know she still loves me but shes being an independant women she wants to be her own girl.


what you benching mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ryan2 said:


> Hi my ex has recently broke up with me i started to behave like a dick i never realised i changed. I stopped her from doing certain things like not going clubbing etc an she was on holiday an i was paranoid as i know guys mess about on holidays an we argued big arguement an she says she does not want a bf she wants to have fun an be single she met some guys there i got jealouse.
> 
> Basically i have been going out with her for 2 years an i known her for 3 years we made it official we broke up an i just want her back i lost my pride as i chased her too much an she just pushes me back saying she does not want a bf just to have fun an be single an i just want her back cause i know i was in the wrong but she does not want me but she loves me an she lost it to me but wants to be mates an yesterday she suggested **** buddies what do i do ? I get so jealouse easily an she puts status about other guys an i know she still loves me but shes being an independant women she wants to be her own girl.


basically, she has had a sexual awakening. She will sleep with you, she will sleep with far more men on top of that.

To put in bluntly, i'd rather shag the monkey in Outbreak, it would be safer.

She will never be yours again. Maybe once her vagina is tired from being used and stretched by every size and color penis she can gather (possibly at the same time) she may come back. But have seen what she will have seen, she will never be the same person.

Most importantly OP, you created this monster


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

show an interest in her life mate.

wait outside her house, when she comes out, follow her around and see what shes upto. take notes and photos but dont let her see you.

when you have compiled a dossier of her routine, then start appearing everywhere she goes as if by coincidence.

that will win her back mate. all women love a guy who shows an interest in her life.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> To put in bluntly, i'd rather shag the monkey in Outbreak, it would be safer.


i spat soup over meself :lol:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> show an interest in her life mate.
> 
> wait outside her house, when she comes out, follow her around and see what shes upto. take notes and photos but dont let her see you.
> 
> ...


 :lol: you fvckers know how hard it is to hold back tears of laughter at work. fauk sakkeeee.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

I was never a control freak i just looked out for her as many guys have hurted her in the past i just want to win her back an how can i win her if she does not want a bf an wants to be best mates or **** buddies an she wants to be single an have fun.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Im going to leave her alone but she pops up saying are you okay an then she calls me babe which ****s my head but she says she trying to make me feel better


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ryan2 said:


> I was never a control freak i just looked out for her as many guys have hurted her in the past i just want to win her back an how can i win her if she does not want a bf an wants to be best mates or **** buddies an she wants to be single an have fun.


she doesnt want you win her back. winning is for losers.

she wants you take control and make her come back. dont give her an option. take whats yours.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> *she wants you take control and make her come back. dont give her an option. take whats yours*.


thank you for your kind words of advice mr fritzl


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

seandog69 said:


> thank you for your kind words of advice mr fritzl


just trying to mend a broken heart.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> just trying to mend a broken heart.


by turning it into a kidnapping lol

not saying you're wrong, just loving the direction this is going


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

She's a knob jockey mate, get urself on pof


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

seandog69 said:


> by turning it into a kidnapping lol
> 
> not saying you're wrong, just loving the direction this is going


i never suggested kidnapping, more a forceful restraint until she realises that its him she wanted all along, the op will thank me for it when he gets out of jail. :thumbup1:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So.. you were a control freak and pushed her away, she thought **** this i can have a life if i leave this guy. Being her **** buddy is making the best out of a bad situation. Do it.


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

ryan2 said:


> Im going to leave her alone but she pops up saying are you okay an then she calls me babe which ****s my head but she says she trying to make me feel better


grow some fcuking ball! there are BILLIONS of other girls out there and most of them are the same. just move on. 2 years is **** all mate. get on POF and tinder. will help you get over her quick enough


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fck her mates she's prob fcking yours


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> Get on a massive course of steroids which includes tren, get huge and shredded, start smashing her mates and the [email protected] will want you back in no time, if she doesn't you will be bigger and every guy she puts a status up about smash his head in.
> 
> Truth be told mate, she sounds like she is getting smashed sideways at the moment so do you really want a gf like that, plenty more fish in the sea, find a nice girl, no one who is getting smashed by a different random every weekend.
> 
> Good luck fella


Ur disgusting...why is she a slag u don't know her...and what if she is getting it sideways still don't make her a slag means she likes sex just like guys do.....back off with ur slag language....


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds to me like she's just a big old whorey whore. To be honest, people giving you stick for trying to 'control' her... Any woman will eventually do that to every single man they're with, so good on you I say.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ur disgusting...why is she a slag u don't know her...and what if she is getting it sideways still don't make her a slag means she likes sex just like guys do.....back off with ur slag language....


Well if my ex gf split up with me and was bragging about smashing other boys on her status, then I would say she was a [email protected], at least have some dignity and respect to the poor guy


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I shagged her the other night and she was good so id say be fuuck buddies

Xx

And with the posts above i have to say shes a massive slag a [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Mate... The best way to get over one... Is to get under another.

F.uck buddies?....Forget about the minge teasing t.wat.

And work out any frustrations you have by smashing the crap out of yourself in the gym.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pof.com

On you go son, plenty of fandan!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

mrwright said:


> I shagged her the other night and she was good so id say be fuuck buddies
> 
> Xx


Did u creampie her like a champ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I feel for you mate but basically she is playing you for a mug.
> 
> You cant be fk buddies if you have genuine feelings for the girl cos everytime you sleep together you will think your back in there and then next minute someone else will be banging her and that will destroy you.
> 
> ...


Why is she a slut?? U guys need to think before u open ur traps...men sleep with lots of women if this was a guy saying a girl told him to stop doing stuff and stop clubbing u would all say she's psycho get rid...he's a knob ( and no I don't know him but based on what he wrote he is! ) and btw if u do a revenge video now u get done for it....jeez how many complete tits on here honestly...


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Pof.com
> 
> On you go son, plenty of fandan!


if that fails ... ann summers do fake fannys u can stick your old boy in to


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Why is she a slut?? U guys need to think before u open ur traps...men sleep with lots of women if this was a guy saying a girl told him to stop doing stuff and stop clubbing u would all say she's psycho get rid...he's a knob ( and no I don't know him but based on what he wrote he is! ) and btw if u do a revenge video now u get done for it....jeez how many complete tits on here honestly...


Sorry but everyone knows a guy who sleeps with lots of women is a stud, and a woman who sleeps with lot of men is a slut.

(Don't hate the player...)


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Big ape said:


> if that fails ... ann summers do fake fannys u can stick your old boy in to


 :lol:

All these options, what's he gonna choose! I say hel break down before 5pm


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MFM said:


> Sorry but everyone knows a guy who sleeps with lots of women is a stud, and a woman who sleeps with lot of men is a slut.
> 
> (Don't hate the player...)


Bull**** to that!!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> Well if my ex gf split up with me and was bragging about smashing other boys on her status, then I would say she was a [email protected], at least have some dignity and respect to the poor guy


He didn't say she was smashing other guys on status.....poor guy??? He told her to stop doing stuff...it's his issue


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Did u creampie her like a champ?


In every hole

Up her mingee

Up the ass

In her gob

Even up her nose


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> He didn't say she was smashing other guys on status.....poor guy??? He told her to stop doing stuff...it's his issue


He must have had to stop her going clubbing as he saw what she was like ****ed and she was pretty much a dead cert to cheat on him, I feel sorry for the guy


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

A lock that gets unlocked by lots of different keys is a shíte lock, a key that unlocks lots of different locks is a good key


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

mrwright said:


> In every hole
> 
> Up her mingee
> 
> ...


If you didnt bareback it doesn't count


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> He must have had to stop her going clubbing as he saw what she was like ****ed and she was pretty much a dead cert to cheat on him, I feel sorry for the guy


Well it's a shame u are suffering still from an ex doing this to u...there there


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm bored now :death:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

0x00 said:


> A lock that gets unlocked by lots of keys is a shíte lock, a key that unlocks lots of different locks is a good key


Have you been drinking at half 3 on a Monday :whistling:


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

ryan2 said:


> Hi my ex has recently broke up with me i started to behave like a dick i never realised i changed. I stopped her from doing certain things like not going clubbing etc an she was on holiday an i was paranoid as i know guys mess about on holidays an we argued big arguement an she says she does not want a bf she wants to have fun an be single she met some guys there i got jealouse.
> 
> Basically i have been going out with her for 2 years an i known her for 3 years we made it official we broke up an i just want her back i lost my pride as i chased her too much an she just pushes me back saying she does not want a bf just to have fun an be single an i just want her back cause i know i was in the wrong but she does not want me but she loves me an she lost it to me but wants to be mates an yesterday she suggested **** buddies what do i do ? I get so jealouse easily an she puts status about other guys an i know she still loves me but shes being an independant women she wants to be her own girl.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

0x00 said:


> A lock that gets unlocked by lots of different keys is a shíte lock, a key that unlocks lots of different locks is a good key


I think you'll find it's called a MASTER key.

Like all women should call us master. Imagine that. :rolleye:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Derby Girl said:


> do you think you could just be **** buddies? she'll probably be sleeping with others as well, us girls like sex too you know.
> 
> try not to come across so needy or clingy as it isn't attractive. play it cool like you could take it or leave it and before you know it she'll be the one chasing you


He can't reverse this! He's a clingy one. This girl is gonna destroy him!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Well it's a shame u are suffering still from an ex doing this to u...there there


Are you his his ex GF thats why your getting so defensive lol.

I am in a happy relationship thanks


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> If you didnt bareback it doesn't count


Wearing nothing but my genital warts


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

MFM said:


> I think you'll find it's called a MASTER key.
> 
> Like all women should call us master. Imagine that. :rolleye:


Think we might be on about something different here mate


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

In my experience, either legitimately (or at least pretend to) be ok with it and move on. It's likely she will hate the fact you "don't care" and all of a sudden want you. woman are fcuked in the head.

This isn't a 'How-to' on woman, lord knows I'm not the one to teach, but from paying attention this is what I've noticed in the past.

Good luck, cause you sound sincerely cut up, I know the feeling, head up bro.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> KILL HER
> 
> sorry let me read your post now


Actually rolling around laughing at this! Monday madness


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Do not go on her FB, twitter or instagram. Just pretend she doesn't exist and you'll feel better in no time.

Then get ripped out of your mind, sort your clothes and hair out and start chasing gash again. In the mean time; learn how to, then implement punctuating your posts you lazy [email protected]


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't go on some 'Murdered by my boyfriend' obsession spree...

She don't want you so let her go.

P.S if you haven't seen Murdered By My Boyfriend yet you must watch it! BBC iplayer


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

So skyee 666 what should i do to get her back


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I feel bad for you son, i got 99 problems but a bitch aint one.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> Don't go on some 'Murdered by my boyfriend' obsession spree...
> 
> She don't want you so let her go.
> 
> P.S if you haven't seen Murdered By My Boyfriend yet you must watch it! BBC iplayer


R lass made me watch that last week, dont think i truly realised some of the horrible **** that goes on til i watched that with that subject.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

ryan2 said:


> So skyee 666 what should i do to get her back


Honestly mate just move on and live your life, if shes adamant she wants to live life on her own for a bit then your probably chasing a lost cause.

Dont take this the wrong way lad but are you actually reading and taking in the genuine advice you are getting given or are you just reading what you want to read?


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

She loves me but she does not want a boyfriend now an is there anything i can do can i get to fall for me while having sex


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

If it's mentioned to be it will be sounds like she isn't ready to settle down just yet .best to back off and leave her to her own thing I maybe she will come back if she realises you had a good thing going but chasing after her will make you look desperate and only push her further away hard as it is might be for you now it will get easier with time do the honourable thing and leave her be


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

AlexB18 said:


> R lass made me watch that last week, dont think i truly realised some of the horrible **** that goes on til i watched that with that subject.


Truss mate... the first ever programme i've watched that has left me lost for words... You hear about it in the news but seeing what someone went through irl took it to a new extreme.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks mate il try


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

@ryan2 i had almost exactly the same thing about 4 years ago. i blamed myself for it then did the **** buddies thing for a while, if anything that will just stop you from moving on.

My advice would be to move on, i have been going out with one of my ex's friends for three and a bit years now.

My ex has a baby and work in a bar part time whilst living with parents.

all in all i dodged a bullet in my view.

Alternatively you could kill her, but then she cant be jealous of you in the future!


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Im reading what i want to read its hard to just to let go


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

ryan2 said:


> She loves me but she does not want a boyfriend now an is there anything i can do can i get to fall for me while having sex


Probably a troll but just to humour you, she's just trying to let you down gently by saying she doesn't want a bf, the ship has sailed, she wants different (bigger) c0ck.

Get balls deep into something else, time is precious, don't waste any more trying to flog this dead horse.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> Truss mate... the first ever programme i've watched that has left me lost for words... You hear about it in the news but seeing what someone went through irl took it to a new extreme.


That bit when her little girl was shouting mummy was when it really hit me, r lass was in tears at that bit. **** take is that lad will probably be out in 10 years on 'good behaviour' all with a new identity paid for by the taxpayers.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Mate, I'm kinda in your situation right now. Trust is the key your insecurity comes from that. Keep yourself busy, you need to move on.


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

ryan2 said:


> Im reading what i want to read its hard to just to let go


it sucks but youwill have to eventually because she doesnt want to be with you anymore. You may as well get it out of the way.

Spend time in a different social crowd and you will find somebody else in no time, then probably look back and think what a crap relationship you were in.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Truee so i should forget about **** buddies


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

ryan2 said:


> Im reading what i want to read its hard to just to let go


Thought as much, just making sure, your not gonna hear what you wanna hear mate which i imagine is 'you need to do this to win her back, of course she will want you after you do x,y and z' truth is mate it aint gonna happen, sooner you accept that the sooner you can get on with your life.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

ryan2 said:


> She loves me but she does not want a boyfriend now an is there anything i can do can i get to fall for me while having sex


She doesn't love you. She's saying that because she wants to let you down gently. Harsh but true


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

So theres no chance mate not even developing feelings been **** buddies


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

How can you stop loving someone after 2 years she says i was her first love


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Let her go mate. Say no to **** buddies and cut all contact.

Am serious go on Pof..there are decent lassies on that who dont sleep around who are looking for something


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

lol we all say that and you know what, we are all still living and love life.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

ryan2 said:


> How can you stop loving someone after 2 years she says i was her first love


 its hard but u will do


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

ryan2 said:


> How can you stop loving someone after 2 years she says i was her first love


I think you need to call jezza mate. You need help


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

ryan2 said:


> How can you stop loving someone after 2 years she says i was her first love


this is me and my first love, together all this time after 50 years of being together *SAID NO ONE EVER*


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> this is me and my first love, together all this time after 50 years of being together *SAID NO ONE EVER*


How many more pies you tasted though


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

ryan2 said:


> So theres no chance mate not even developing feelings been **** buddies


Not a chance mate she's made it perfectly clear by suggesting **** buddies she ain't interested in a relationship the only person who will get hurt by being **** buddies is you Because you will cling to false hope


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

When I broke up with my ex I got in the best shape of my life, still not got a clue what I did different and havent managed to get that back since lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Mate. Seriously. How long do you need to tell her to **** off?

Delete her number, fb, email, whatever and go out there and start to score with every hot woman you see. :gun_bandana:

Have fun and forget her, she only want to be banged from every side. You don't need someone like this.

And if you can (while you are f**king around) bang her friends, bang her mother, bang her cat. lol

but NOT her.


----------



## Richiej (Sep 15, 2013)

Mate you need to totaly remove yourself from the situation have no contact at all, delete her on FB and so on it will be hard at first but will get easier as time goes on. If you don't you will be a constant jealsous mess.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I reckon given three weeks and a decent pub you can pretty much get over anyone.

Pointless looking back trying to recapture lost love and all that rubbish - it will never, ever, ever be the same as it was so you need to wake up to that fact. Get back on the horse and comfort yourself with some "friendly" girls until you find someone else you fancy spending part of your life with.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

She doesn't love you, why would you leave someone to sleep around if you love them? In the scheme of things 2 years is nothing. Just move on and occupy your mind. To be honest if my girlfriend said that to me then had a change of heart I'd tell her to pack her **** and move out anyway, just out of principle. If you're not good enough now you never will be, then you'll have to spend your life if she does come back knowing she just settled for 2nd best (you).

On another note I just spilt chicken on my Ipad typing that, thanks. I hope she leaves you now  srs.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

I think removing youself is the best answer. It's hard when you feel that way. I've been there. I remember. Don't do anything wlse to make you seem like you are pursuing her on any level. If you see her, be civil. Hell, be nice. But don't cave-in.


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ryan, it sounds like this girl wants to live a bit while she is still young, you cant blame a girl for that. Maybe you should consider doing it as well and before long you wont even remember her name... Trust me you don't want to get tied down too young and wallow in self pity about it all for years when you could be enjoying yourself!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Coming from a guy who had a similar situation once:

DO NOT carry on sleeping with her, this is just a short term solution to prevent the pain that will eventually come when you realise you are never getting back together, plus the thought of her sleeping with other guys whilst still trying to make her yours will kill you.

FROM THIS POINT DO NOT: call, text, speak to her friends about her, check her social media, make an excuse to go to her work or house.

What you need to do is spend a couple of months alone and get some head space, spend some time with friends / family and relax.

Then get yourself to the gym and make some serious gains, I promise you in the future with you being a stronger person physically and mentally, not bothering her pining for her back and her hearing how you got on with your life and slept with other birds will make HER chase YOU. Then you have the choice not her, and if it was like me you will reject her as you realise she wasn't that great in the first place. good luck mate!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> How many more pies you tasted though


A LOT


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Go and **** about yourself mate, if she does love you she'll start having Sumat to say about it.

What's that saying? Treat em mean, keep em keen.

Act like your not fussed and meet up with different girls and smash the gym. Shel be back mate but by then you'll be over it all


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Mate you really think so but she could be going with other guys aswell


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Smash her one more time. Tear her a new @rsehole then say u dont want fck buddies so take care and walk out like a champ!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I do think @sky666wanders into the wrong forum too often for it to be by mistake.

OP - just smash your fist against a wall till it bleeds, that'll hurt a lot more than her leaving you.


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow, plenty of sound advice in here :whistling:

Mate, you couldn't handle being just fcuk buddies, move on while you can before you do something stupid that you'll regret 

Deleted her off Facebook and deleted her number off your phone and move on...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I do think @sky666wanders into the wrong forum too often for it to be by mistake.
> 
> OP - just smash your fist against a vaginal wall till it bleeds, that'll hurt a lot more than her leaving you.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Stormborn91 said:


> Ryan, it sounds like this girl wants to live a bit while she is still young, you cant blame a girl for that. Maybe you should consider doing it as well and before long you wont even remember her name... Trust me you don't want to get tied down too young and wallow in self pity about it all for years when you could be enjoying yourself!


/best advice from the ladies that have posted so far this mate, you should do your self a favour and listen to this! take it from someone who knows, move on its over.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

My missus just left me after 14 years together, bang see ya. It hurts bottom line, like your scenario she obviously has been thinking about it a while and won't have any contact with me, she just doesn't love me anymore. Hard to accept but like you I have to try and move on, I lost my job, my home, my pet dog etc all at the same time someone's always got it sh!tter mate (no violin)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> Are you his his ex GF thats why your getting so defensive lol.
> 
> I am in a happy relationship thanks


Ll oh that old chestnut ' defensive' I'm not being defensive I'm saying ur calling a girl a slut for likening sex


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I do think @sky666wanders into the wrong forum too often for it to be by mistake.
> 
> OP - just smash your fist against a wall till it bleeds, that'll hurt a lot more than her leaving you.


Really?? Funny that..I'm in a BB forum the op needs dear Deirdre!! Who's in the wrong forum.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

And what u re quoting for....use ya own [email protected]


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Been there mate! Don't let it get you down thou. The more u chase her the more she's gonna walk. Act like your not to bothered by the situation and she will freak!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Ll oh that old chestnut ' defensive' I'm not being defensive I'm saying ur calling a girl a slut for likening sex


She is a slut, left my mate the OP to go sleep around (sorry OP) what word would you prefer?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> She is a slut, left my mate the OP to go sleep around (sorry OP) what word would you prefer?


What word do u use when a man does it?


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Ahhhh relationships gotta love em....


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> What word do u use when a man does it?


Usually call him a cvnt to be honest, your turn dear.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Post #121

This is a truly nasty & disrepectful comment.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Usually call him a cvnt to be honest, your turn dear.


I usually call guys that who are trying to be clever on forums...if the cap fits....dear


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

ryan2 said:


> Hi my ex has recently broke up with me i started to behave like a dick i never realised i changed. I stopped her from doing certain things like not going clubbing etc an she was on holiday an i was paranoid as i know guys mess about on holidays an we argued big arguement an she says she does not want a bf she wants to have fun an be single she met some guys there i got jealouse.
> 
> Basically i have been going out with her for 2 years an i known her for 3 years we made it official we broke up an i just want her back i lost my pride as i chased her too much an she just pushes me back saying she does not want a bf just to have fun an be single an i just want her back cause i know i was in the wrong but she does not want me but she loves me an she lost it to me but wants to be mates an yesterday she suggested **** buddies what do i do ? I get so jealouse easily an she puts status about other guys an i know she still loves me but shes being an independant women she wants to be her own girl.


Move on everyone has said so and there not wrong,

Even if you have hope that she will somehow "change" ask yourself if she magically fell back in "love" with you again would it ever be the same?NOT A CHANCE

How could you ever trust her again she has no respect for you.

Get out whilst you have some dignity left in you.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

haza1234 said:


> Been there mate! Don't let it get you down thou. The more u chase her the more she's gonna walk. Act like your not to bothered by the situation and she will freak!


She left coz he's a control freak ( according to the brief)


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> She left coz he's a control freak ( according to the brief)


Yeah he needs to step back a bit. My motto is if you can take her off me have her! Lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I usually call guys that who are trying to be clever on forums...if the cap fits....dear


You dont want to know what we call women who blunder into threads then.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> She left coz he's a control freak ( according to the brief)


Why control don`t see what reason she has for going to clubs? if shes with the other person?

Find it pretty immature actually or maybe that's just me never did like clubs.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> You dont want to know what we call women who blunder into threads then.


Blunder In to threads??? What's ur issue with me saxondale


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Blunder In to threads??? What's ur issue with me saxondale


Mr Saxondale, no issue with you sweetie, your the one getting excited.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ryan2 said:


> So skyee 666 what should i do to get her back


Don't ask me...I don't even believe u!!!! I'm just going off ur original op...u said u were paranoid, u said u didn't want her going out u said u were telling her not to do stuff, u said u were getting jealous...I repeat what I said before if this was a girl saying all this the silly men in here with their so called wise answers would have a diff tune. They clearly turn a blind eye when a guy says it ....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Mr Saxondale, no issue with you sweetie, your the one getting excited.


Begging ur pardon mr  pffft excited ...it's all good then.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

She text me now saying oh i do want you in my life but i dont want a boyfriend so i just thought id ignore her


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> And what u re quoting for....use ya own [email protected]


I changed a word, hayfever playing havoc aye?


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

I didnt reply to her she text me saying i guess u moved on an then she said i do want you in my life an then she said well u can go then if u want an im just blanking her


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

ryan2 said:


> She text me now saying oh i do want you in my life but i dont want a boyfriend so i just thought id ignore her


Text back saying you dont friend zone exs. Take care. Then ignore


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

@Skye666 why don't you and the op start seeing each other ?


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

move on move on!! tell her to f**k off and be a sl*g,then have some respect for yaself and move on and enjoy life/meet people new.


----------



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

Been there, did exactly the same as you last year

Took me almost a year to get over mine, but time heals mate.. and I did

Got myself a top job, back in great shape and started seeing other people

Low and behold guess who got back in touch with me after a year of not speaking to me. She has a fella now, but still texts me every other day, not sure he knows his girl is talking to her ex and sharing some old jokes

Not my problem though, dog eat dog world. Sounds harsh, but it's true. Nice guy act didn't work for me last year. Cut ties, get better.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ryan2 said:


> I didnt reply to her she text me saying i guess u moved on an then she said i do want you in my life an then she said well u can go then if u want an im just blanking her


You need to win her back m8

Buy her 10 puppies, she will love it


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

ryan2 said:


> She text me now saying oh i do want you in my life but i dont want a boyfriend so i just thought id ignore her


You obviously haven't been hitting the gym hard enough and don't have them here 19 inch arms yet so you better get to work.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ryan2 said:


> I didnt reply to her she text me saying i guess u moved on an then she said i do want you in my life an then she said well u can go then if u want an im just blanking her


Two years time you'll think 'wtf did I ever see in her'


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Two years time you'll think 'wtf did I ever see in her'


100% right. 

So, just ignore & find someone else.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Shes ignoring texting me on whatsapp an she knows im blanking an she says oh i making the right decision i dont want a bf an bla bla am i doing right to continue to vlank her after telling her that yesterday im not chasing her anymore


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Bro. Any woman saying she wants to be single and have fun (fu ck) is worthless. Move on, keep your dignity bro.


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

As everyone has pretty much mentioned, don't do the fvck buddies route. That'll only lead to more heartbreak for you.

I've been in a similar situation, chased, and you only push the bird further away.

My advice - cut contact, DON'T facebook stalk her to see she's okay, try not to think about her too much and focus on other parts of your life. It'll be **** for a while; life can be ****. You'll have good and bad days. But time is the greatest healer man, and before long you'll have a new bird (hopefully for your sake, more than one) bouncing on you. And you'll be happy again.

You probably won't ever forget her, but she's gone mate, and in time, she'll be someone you used to fvck.

You need to focus on accepting the situation and moving on with YOUR life now. Focus on YOU. Go train.

Good luck man, be strong.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't see why OP thinks he was the one 'in the wrong' because aired concerns over his mrs of TWO YEARS going on some slags week clubbing abroad tbh. I wouldn't go on a weeks long lads holiday abroad and wouldn't expect my mrs to do so either!

As for his mrs breaking up with him on the basis that she wants to be single, have 'fun' and remain fcuk buddies - that basically translates to 'I feel no love for you, have no respect for your feelings, I want to fcuk as many c0cks as I can, but I'd still like to have your c0ck on speed dial if horny and going through a dry spell ..'

You're better off without that cold hearted cnut tbh mate, she will only cause you more pain. It will take time, but you will move on and find a girl capable of an adult relationship.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in the same boat mate after 4 years together the last few months we were on and off usual bs she wants to fucck around and be free bla bla bla, she will say she loves you but it will be just as a friend NOTHING more, your best option is to be a cunnt with her, seriously, don't be nice, don't be a push over!

Don't be checking her fb, if she txts you act like she is just another girl be a nob but be cool, change your lifestyle habits, be more positive, go out, meet new people, get in the gym! Make her think your life is good and she will soon be rethinking things, BUT don't get back with her EVER! It will just end badly again for you.

As For the fucck buddies part hell yes but get it in your head that your not together, mess around with other girls because she will certainly be messing around with other lads.

Its not the end of the world give it a few weeks and you will be back to how you were before you meet her but stronger and wiser!

If comes back crying and begging to get back with you just fuvkk her and leave her ass be a boss.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

It's a shame to read if it's a legit post as although I didn't suffer as much as you sound, I did used to struggle with insecurity and jealous.

It all stems from your own self-esteem not thinking you're good enough. I could write all day about experiences and certain exercises to do to improve it, but honestly, it really isn't an overnight thing if you've been like this most of your life.

Acceptance is key then progress from there.

I've never controlled any partner going out etc, but I have pushed one away through damaging myself due to low self-worth.

You need to sit down and write down positive things about yourself, any positive comments you get throughout the day, and also record a 'thought log' writing down all the negative thoughts you have, emotions, physical feelings etc and read it over and over.

I.e. You might be panicking about your GF going clubbing.

Emotions/Mood -

Anxious, stressed, upset

Physical -

Knots in stomach, feel sick, tense

Behaviour -

Subdued, stressed, abrupt, quiet

Thoughts -

She'll be getting attention from lads

She might flirt

I wonder if she'll cheat on me

There might be guys who are better looking than me

I don't trust her

etc etc

Keep reading them and then find out WHY you are feeling these thoughts. The root cause. Try and rationalise. What evidence do you have that you will get hurt? What is she like in your company? Remember how she looks and holds you etc etc

If she's hurt you before then yes, you need to get well away IMO.

Good luck


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

she went on holiday and fvcked every one in sight and realized what fun it was ... shlaaag :beer:


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

ryan2 said:


> Hi my ex has recently broke up with me i started to behave like a dick i never realised i changed. I stopped her from doing certain things like not going clubbing etc an she was on holiday an i was paranoid as i know guys mess about on holidays an we argued big arguement an she says she does not want a bf she wants to have fun an be single she met some guys there i got jealouse.
> 
> Basically i have been going out with her for 2 years an i known her for 3 years we made it official we broke up an i just want her back i lost my pride as i chased her too much an she just pushes me back saying she does not want a bf just to have fun an be single an i just want her back cause i know i was in the wrong but she does not want me but she loves me an she lost it to me but wants to be mates an yesterday she suggested **** buddies what do i do ? I get so jealouse easily an she puts status about other guys an i know she still loves me but shes being an independant women she wants to be her own girl.


sounds like you pi55ed on your own shoes mate.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

You signed upto Pof yet or am I gonna need to slap you?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Why is she a slut?? U guys need to think before u open ur traps...men sleep with lots of women if this was a guy saying a girl told him to stop doing stuff and stop clubbing u would all say she's psycho get rid...he's a knob ( and no I don't know him but based on what he wrote he is! ) and btw if u do a revenge video now u get done for it....jeez how many complete tits on here honestly...


Its called a joke hence the wink.

She's a slut because this lad wants a relationship and he had one but she has dropped him so she can reap the c*ck.

I'm all for girl power but see it for what it is please.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Its called a joke hence the wink.
> 
> She's a slut because this lad wants a relationship and he had one but she has dropped him so she can reap the c*ck.
> 
> I'm all for girl power but see it for what it is please.


Lol hilarious.....did u not read what he said HES jealous HES telling her what to do HES paranoid HE created it all and when he got too controlling she said she didn't like it and didn't wanna be with him...she now thinks most blokes are like that and so chooses to just keep it short and sweet..whether that involves sex is irrelevant...the fool caused it himself....I hate all that girl power crap but each to own


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2014)

Bixx said:


> Sounds like you just pushed her away too much and now she thinks the grass is greener, which is fair enough if you were being controlling... But then she said she wants to be "fvck buddies"... Now it just sounds like she's a tart and you're better off!!
> 
> Do ya really just want pity sex? And possibly stirring up the last guys squirt? Nahhhh course you don't!!
> 
> Sort your insecurities out, then when you're with someone new, dont act like a tw*t


I give you pity sex all the time Lmao  :beer:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

She's not Hungarian is she? :lol:


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

I think shes moved on she hardly talks to me an everyone is sayin she found someone as she always talks about irish guys as she met irish guys in holiday


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

You over her yet ryan?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

ryan2 said:


> I think shes moved on she hardly talks to me an everyone is sayin she found someone as she always talks about irish guys as she met irish guys in holiday


Play her at her own game, start drinking in Oneils and get a new irish GF


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Im not over her but she kept texting me for whole 2 days saying stop ignoring me an plqying mind games that i want u in my life but not as a bf. She goes why are you trying yo make me feel guilty cause i know i made the right decision an i feel strong an i just ignored her am i doing right


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

ryan2 said:


> Im not over her but she kept texting me for whole 2 days saying stop ignoring me an plqying mind games that i want u in my life but not as a bf. She goes why are you trying yo make me feel guilty cause i know i made the right decision an i feel strong an i just ignored her am i doing right


go on son, keep head strong


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

If she says she want you in her life, she wants you back. For sure. Give her some time and she'll realize. But stop acting like a ****, for your own good. And if she already been with someone else, please have the dignity to stay away. Wish you luck mate


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

How do i get her to miss me want me back


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

She is trying to friend zone me so i thought i would ignore her for abit so she realises that im not there for her


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

ryan2 said:


> How do i get her to miss me want me back


She does already if she keeps texting you. Girls rarely waste time, especially not on exes.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

ryan2 said:


> How do i get her to miss me want me back


Wha age are you? Have you ever banged anyone else apart from her or your hand?


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Wha age are you? Have you ever banged anyone else apart from her or your hand?


Oh come on, everyone has been crazy for a bitch at least once.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

How can i change her decision abput her staying single an wanting fun


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

ryan2 said:


> How can i change her decision abput her staying single an wanting fun


Kidnap the bint or derren brown


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

ryan2 said:


> How can i change her decision abput her staying single an wanting fun


Become a sick **** instead of a beta phaggot.


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

This is the last thing she said yesterday

just one last important thing i wana say u make me laugh playing these mind games and you think its bothering me but its not... i told you i dont need anyone.. and you think i need you dont you thats why ur doing this stupid ignoring me game but no i am strong now and my life if better i am twice as strong as i was before and im guna get stronger and you think i cant live without you but i can and you can live without me too u think u cant but you can coz ur strong too


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

ryan2 said:


> This is the last thing she said yesterday
> 
> just one last important thing i wana say u make me laugh playing these mind games and you think its bothering me but its not... i told you i dont need anyone.. and you think i need you dont you thats why ur doing this stupid ignoring me game but no i am strong now and my life if better i am twice as strong as i was before and im guna get stronger and you think i cant live without you but i can and you can live without me too u think u cant but you can coz ur strong too


She's turned bitter and is lashing out. Keep strong. Soon enough you'll look back and laugh. You'll soon move on Bro


----------



## ryan2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Am i getting to her by not replying


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Its time to throw in the towel son, she's stringing you along.If you do anything other than move on you're an idiot, and just inviting a repeat performance later down the track. Sorry,harsh words, but true.


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

ryan2 said:


> This is the last thing she said yesterday
> 
> just one last important thing i wana say u make me laugh playing these mind games and you think its bothering me but its not... i told you i dont need anyone.. and you think i need you dont you thats why ur doing this stupid ignoring me game but no i am strong now and my life if better i am twice as strong as i was before and im guna get stronger and you think i cant live without you but i can and you can live without me too u think u cant but you can coz ur strong too


Tell her while she is getting stronger to take some English lessons.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ryan2 said:


> Am i getting to her by not replying


IMO Yes you are getting to her, keep on ignoring her for a while everything she has just said she means the opposite. If she didnt care she wouldnt text you its AKIN to someone shouting and punching a wall whilst insisting they are not angry. At the moment you're in control the moment you buckle she will feel you're a her toy again. Like I say just my 5 pence, in a similar scenario myself and I was the soft c.unt that kept texting playing games, hope it works out for you


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> IMO Yes you are getting to her, keep on ignoring her for a while everything she has just said she means the opposite. If she didnt care she wouldnt text you its AKIN to someone shouting and punching a wall whilst insisting they are not angry. At the moment you're in control the moment you buckle she will feel you're a her toy again. Like I say just my 5 pence, in a similar scenario myself and I was the soft c.unt that kept texting playing games, hope it works out for you


Surely this advice could be summarised by telling op to ignore her for his own good and not in the hope of getting her back? Op doesn't need her hurting him again..... He needs fresh poontang so she can cut a fresh wound


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds like a slut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Women are the enemy....you sound young,move on and bang her mates


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Why are you still talking to her? Move on.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

she is not the droid you're looking for, move along


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You want revenge?Send her my way.....she'll need fvcking therapy by the time I finish with her


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You want revenge?Send her my way.....she'll need fvcking therapy by the time I finish with her


You gonna rap at her?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> You gonna rap at her?


No I'm not a rapist


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

saxondale said:


> You gonna rap at her?


Proper made me chuckle did that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Proper made me chuckle did that.


Proper made you chuckle did it Sneeky Dave?

Calm down son,easy mate,behave,

I'd show you what time it is fvck Flava Flav,

But my ways have changed since back in them crazy days,


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Personally I like the "do massive courses of gear blast all her friends" but you could add mum, Aunty who ever will take it from you .

I think you know the real answer get out there shagging to , takes a few months but it soon gets better , don't be picky just blast as many as you can ..


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Surely this advice could be summarised by telling op to ignore her for his own good and not in the hope of getting her back? Op doesn't need her hurting him again..... He needs fresh poontang so she can cut a fresh wound


True mate, true, depends on a lot of factors how old he is and where he scores out of 10 (the normal scale not the UKM inflated scale). If he's a 8/10 in his twenties he can fill his boots. If he's a 10/10 in his thirties then he needs cash and lots of it as older women want security at that age IMO, women in there 30's would sooner settle with a guy with more cash two ranks below them than they would have done in their 20's.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You want revenge?Send her my way.....she'll need fvcking therapy by the time I finish with her


You'll have her wearing tap out nighties by the weekend!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> You'll have her wearing tap out nighties by the weekend!


and Lonsdale Trackies......Dun no fam


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> @Skye666 why don't you and the op start seeing each other ?


Because I like big thigh ...heavy ...chicken eaters.. That cuddle. He isn't that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Because I like big thigh ...heavy ...chicken eaters.. That cuddle. He isn't that


I eat Toonafish.....I'm out


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I eat Toonafish.....I'm out


Lol..ohhh shucks


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Because I like big thigh ...heavy ...chicken eaters.. That cuddle. He isn't that


He might be, ask him for a pic and his diet


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> He might be, ask him for a pic and his diet


U sure it's not really.u @Sams


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Do her up the ass. Sorted.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Run a mile mate there all bitches once they start to think they can do better and just keep you hanging there incase they actually cant its f.u.cked no going back


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> U sure it's not really.u @Sams


No but you would probably want it to be


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> No but you would probably want it to be


Dreamer


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Dreamer


Realist


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sams said:


> Realist


Chimericalist


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh my days


----------



## Natalie88 (Jan 3, 2014)

You both have some growing up to do.

But that aside, reading your post, she probably just became too suffericated by your attitude and the way you acted with her, she is entitled to a social life away from you. Did she give you reason to act jealous/not trust her?

The bottom line, from a woman's perspective GIVE HER SPACE! We've all been through break ups, it gets easier


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Natalie88 said:


> You both have some growing up to do.
> 
> But that aside, reading your post, she probably just became too suffericated by your attitude and the way you acted with her, she is entitled to a social life away from you. Did she give you reason to act jealous/not trust her?
> 
> The bottom line, from a woman's perspective GIVE HER SPACE! We've all been through break ups, it gets easier


Hello Natalie I find you very attractive, can we be friends? :drool:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

ryan2 said:


> How do i get her to miss me want me back


let her see you with another woman.Introduce her to your new "friend" leave them together to talk, whilst you are at the bar buying drinks.When you arrive back LATE, because youve been talking to anther woman, you might discover that the goalposts have moved a tad.

Im not an expert, or relationship expert.I only know one thing.Women need to "fight" for a man, and they are mental.(So two things really)


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

noaudi


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Natalie88 said:


> You both have some growing up to do.
> 
> But that aside, reading your post, she probably just became too suffericated by your attitude and the way you acted with her, she is entitled to a social life away from you. Did she give you reason to act jealous/not trust her?
> 
> The bottom line, from a woman's perspective GIVE HER SPACE! We've all been through break ups, it gets easier


Thats exactly the reason the OP's such a cabbage

'give her space' = give OP hope.

Deserves better advice than that


----------

